# Taco holder!!



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola Amigos,

I came across this taco-stand thingy and thought it was a pretty sweet idea..since whenever I make tacos those things are spilling out everywhere and I hate that they don't stand up.

Here's my question: How would I taper the middle pieces to look like a V while keeping a 90 degree base...all while keeping all of my fingers intact? 

Thanks.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I like it. I need to make some of those.
If the divider pieces were a little taller and sat on top of the flat base piece, would that help to make the bottoms a little more V-shaped?
For the stand&stuff brand, the flat bottom, as is, would be OK.
You make your own tortillas? I just bought a press. What kind of cheese do you like? 
I've got 40 yrs of taco testing so far.


----------



## Larrylii (May 28, 2012)

I would get my stock board and set the table saw at the desired angle. I would angle cut the end the flip the board over and keep flipping to get all of your wedges. Then I would offset the fence on my router table to flatten the sides a little bit. Offset the fence the same as setting the router up for jointing. Use safety paddles on the router table. A band saw with a fence would be much safer but I don't have one in my arsenal of tools


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

Man you`re makn` me mad.. I just got done working and there they are... (LOL). If it was me I would use my "flush cut" handsaw registered to the "uprights". Cut down both sides and remove the rest with a chisel, and serve with a cold beverage...


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

All good ideas guys. There's got to be some kind of jig for the table saw...

For the record, I like mine with onions, refried beans, Monterey Jack, lettuce and sour cream. 

Even better? Buffalo tacos with ranch.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I would probably try to use a fluting bit on my router table.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'll be over at 6PM with a jug of something.
I like that mix without the refried beans. Trade for tomatoes.
Beans on the side is OK.
Bison replaced beef in my house 12 years ago. I buy at least 1 side/yr.
Just put another side in the freezer less than 2 weeks ago. 256lbs on the hook, lots and lots of bone. 
$3.50/lb cut, wrapped, labelled and frozen.

I need an oven rack. I like to reheat the shells 5 mins at 300F.
Laid down, all they do is collapse.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

OHNOIMONFIRE said:


> Hola Amigos,
> 
> I came across this taco-stand thingy and thought it was a pretty sweet idea..since whenever I make tacos those things are spilling out everywhere and I hate that they don't stand up.
> 
> ...



I prefer a more organic taco stand

http://mergy.org/kwmdk/

whole lot easier to deal with and why reinvent the wheel

http://www.oldelpaso.com.au/products/shells/cat4.aspx


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks like the angles are what, 15-20 degrees? If I were going to try this on a table saw, I'd probably tilt the blade, set up a featherboard, and rip a long (2+ foot) board down one side. Then flip it, and rip it down the other side. That would give the two angled pieces, and it could then be cut into any length pieces you wanted.

I don't think I would use a table saw for this, though, even if I still had one. I'd still do the angled cuts on a long board and then cut it, but I'd use either a bandsaw, a hand saw, or a hand plane depending on how long the board was and what kind of wood. Something really hard I'd go for the bandsaw, just for ease of use. Pine, or something similarly soft, I'd probably go handsaw with a plane to clean it up.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

How about a high aux fence and start with a wider board than need. Set the angle of the blade and cut one side, flip board over and cut other side while holding wide part of board flat against fence. However I believe I would make a jig that would slide over the fence and the board would clamp to it. Then you could slide the jig down the fence while keeping hands well clear of blade. Hope I have explained so you can understand.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

One other option is to invest the $3 for the plans and see how Wood Magazine plans call for making the cuts.
Tom


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

TomC said:


> One other option is to invest the $3 for the plans and see how Wood Magazine plans call for making the cuts.
> Tom


Thanks Tom


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm Thinking....

Start with a 2 x 4. Buy it or glue it up from hardwood.

Put the 2 x 4 on the short edge and rip it on a bevel. 
(If your saw is right tilt, put the fence left of the blade.)

Rotate the 2 x 4 and rip a bevel on the same edge.

Repeat the process for the other edge of the 2 x 4.

Put the blade back to 90° and rip the pieces to the height that you need.

The 2 x 4 may be too thick (1-1/2 side) for the project, but the principal of cutting safely could be applied to almost any size stock.


----------



## guynmt (Feb 23, 2013)

Kinda simple actually. Providing you have a thickness planer. Make yourself some 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" or so sticks out of hard maple and build a simple jig for the planer for planing a bevel down the length of each side. The jig would need two running strips, one for the first cut then one doubled up for the second cut to compensate for the first bevel.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought the plans yesterday. They have you cut the pieces out of 4" wide maple. Then cut the bevels on the table saw as expected. They have you cut all four edges and then rip the pieces to width. I have a concern here. As you rip the piece you will have the beveled piece against the fence and only a 1/4" piece of flat wood on the table. It the piece drops as you rip it looks like a kick back waiting to happen.
Tom


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

Seems like a lot of work for a taco holder when I could just get the fat bottom shells lol


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

OHNOIMONFIRE said:


> Seems like a lot of work for a taco holder when I could just get the fat bottom shells lol


That takes all the fun out of it. I got the first one gluing up now. 
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

One almost done. The plans call for drilling the ends and putting in 1/4" cherry dowels. I believe I am going to use screws with cherry plugs. When cutting I cut enought parts to make four of these. Also, no finish yet.
Tom


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

OHNOIMONFIRE said:


> Seems like a lot of work for a taco holder when I could just get the fat bottom shells lol


Or you could eat rolled tacos Baja style.


----------

